# Coming from San Pedro Belize



## Reliance (Apr 7, 2015)

Thank you in advance for your consideration. I'm a 50 yr.old, athletic, health conscious , non drinker, single American woman seeking your opinion on where to take root in Mexico. I like San Pedro --- been here for 6 months--but something is missing for me. I'm seeking close to the beach, village atmosphere with a strong community of expats verses tourist and too budget friendly. My iincone is presently $1500 per month, with cold showers, one room( as long as it's in a good safe vibe location ) and Wify, Im happy! Who knew? I suspected

...looking forward to your thoughts.

Thank you,
Reliance


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

You could stay in the country for 180-days or thereabout as a short-term/tourist visitor for a 'look see' visit to determine if you and Mexico agreed with one another, however. But if/when you establish residency in Mexico there are other specific visa requirements to be met, including income (which you may or may not be able to meet). You can always check with the Mexican Embassy/Consular office in Belize for up-to-the-minute regulation details. 

The "where" to locate question doesn't have an simple answer. What's acceptable/attractive to one person may be the opposite for the next in line. Any town/city with a "strong community of expats" with a "village atmosphere" will also be a touristy community, IMO. Do some checking/reading on Puerto Escondido, Acapulco, Zihuatanejo, Manzanillo, Mazatlan, Merida and Veracruz ... to see if any of them might meet your needs/wants. 

If you speak/understand Spanish ... the odds of your finding what you want are excellent. If you're language-challenged ... it'll be tougher and more likely than not you'll end-up paying more for housing, etc. The 'best deals' will be found by visiting a community or communities you've identified on a short-list and walking about talking to people, reading notes posted to bulletin boards, viewing signs in windows, etc. What you're looking for won't be found by reading a web board or classified ad section of a newspaper, IMO. Pick a spot, get yourself an inexpensive hotel room ... and start the search. Don't forget that there are also house/apartment shares which are commonplace living arrangements in probably most parts of Mexico. That's often an economical/beneficial opportunity.

Best of luck.


----------



## Reliance (Apr 7, 2015)

Thank you for taking the time to talk with me. I very much appreciate it. I'm some what of an experienced Gringa, ya know,if there is such a thing! Over a year ago, I left Boston Ma headed for Costa Rica, moved on to Grenada Nicaragua, and then came up to shore ,here, 6 months ago, in Belize. 
Your reading list will provide me with a much needed foundation to start my research. Perfect! 
An Expat here is telling me he and his wife are moving to Puerto Morelos. Please write back with your take on the place as you sound to me like you're quite level headed.  gracious, Reliance


----------



## Rod L. (Apr 5, 2015)

If you want to find out a bit about Maz, check out this group
| Serving Mazatlan's Visitors and Residents


----------



## Reliance (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi 
After researching I've decided to go inland to Lake Chapala, Ajijic . Green and lush and bursting in colors, with an Artisan community, I plan on going 1st of May. Would someone please reply with a hostel or budget friendly Inn ? Between $400-500 U.S per month is where Im at and I understand that I should adventually,easily, be able to get a one bedrm. or studio apartment for that amount. 
My plan is to book a place for a month and then to network once I'm there. If, though, someone, here, can refer me to a " local" who wants a great long term tenant to start his rainy season with please let me know . If not, please advice me as to what to do once I'm there: is there a message board some where or a local diner whose cook know everyone ?
Thank you in advance!
Reliance


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

There are two Lake Chapala message boards and I suggest you search them out. Lots of people that live there ..... so many more ideas


----------

